

Nick Tredennick speaking on "Computing in Transition to Performance Per Watt" 16-Apr-08 @ Bay ACM - skmurphy
http://www.sfbayacm.org/events/2008-04-16.php

======
skmurphy
Nick is the author of "An Engineer's View of Venture Capitalists"
<http://ycombinator.com/tredennick.html> and a dynamic and insightful speaker.
You can get a sense of his humor from the bio for the talk:

Nick Tredennick has the usual degrees from typical universities and has held
an uninspiring assortment of run-of-the-mill jobs. For example, he has been a
fry cook, Air Force pilot, janitor, university professor, dishwasher, design
engineer, truck driver, naval officer, oil field worker, and corporate
executive. He even helped start a few companies, but was soon forced out.
However, despite an appalling lack of knowledge about programmable logic and
electronics in general, he was once chief scientist at Altera, a leading maker
of programmable logic devices. Through what could only have been a monumental
bureaucratic foul-up, he was also once a Research Staff Member at IBM's
prestigious Watson Research Center. Tredennick has put considerable effort
into finding something he could do well. No luck so far. He started his career
as a working engineer (nerd), but moved to management when he found watching
people work was easier than working. He moved to a university when he found
talking about work was even easier than watching it. He has finally reached
the pinnacle of his career in a position where he doesn't even have to talk
about work. He is a technology analyst for Gilder Publishing.

